# Our City - Project Game Visual Novel Furry



## Our City (Sep 15, 2018)

=== Welcome to Our City - Visual Novel Furry Project ( English - Vietnamese ) ===
Hi everyone. I'm Yuki. Founder of Team and Game Project of Our City. This is our team project game Visual Novel Furry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Our City Demo ( ENGLISH ) is Finish.
Update: New Animation Live2D for Our City 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you guys will enjoy Our City. You guys can donate to support us on Patreon [img src="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" alt="<3>=> Download:
www.mediafire.com: Our City Demo (ENGLISH).rar
Support us here and follow Project:
FaceBook: www.facebook.com: Our City - Project Visual Novel Furry
Patreon: Our City is creating Visual Novel | Patreon
Twitter: Our City - Project Visual Novel Furry (@ourcityfurryvs) on Twitter


----------

